# Epoxy floor advice?



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Bidding on some stairwells in a high rise building that seem to have an epoxy coating on the landings and steps. How can I be certain that its epoxy? If so, can I just recoat with a two part solvent base epoxy? The old coating seems like its in good condition except for a few spots where there is high traffic.

Thanks


----------



## Paintmaster (Aug 13, 2011)

I have found epoxy floor coatings to be very forgiving. Just make sure the floor is free of loose dirt and debris, or loose paint, and especially oily stuff. As long as the floor is clean, the new epoxy will stick. Keep in mind that epoxy on a floor can be very slippery when wet, you might want to add aggrigate for traction.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Wipe with Xylene. If the coating comes off quickly it is an alkyd and a solvent epoxy will lift it. If there is no effect you can clean, de grease, sand, and finish. Two component water based polyamide epoxy is ok too. Less odor as well.


----------



## LINE-X (Aug 17, 2011)

If it's epoxy, no problem with a recoat. Just to add to the above posts, use 80 grit sandpaper to scuff.

If you want a more durable coating, go with a urethane or polyaspartic. Any GOOD epoxy floor has a urethane topcoat. (The urethane and polyaspartic will adhere to the existing epoxy.)


----------

